# Awareness Speedway Dirt track challenge. February 4th 2012



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Saturday February 4th 2012
Located in Mechanicsburg, Pa
Is presenting a dirt car challenge. We will open on Saturday morning at 7.30am and we will be racing at 10am. Tech will be from 9.30am till 10am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through. All races will be 25 lap segments with 3 off rule being used. The classes are in order to be run. Street stocks, Reading modified, 1/32 dirt modified, winged sprint cars. The Donation is $15.00 covering all races. ($5.00 x 3 = 15.00 fourth class free). D.O.S rules apply except the dirt mods may also run speed FX 16 Chinese arm motor or falcon or hawk 7 motor. PM me or email me at [email protected] for directions and if you have any more questions. Also please visit one of our tracks sponsors. https://jveach.scentsy.us


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update*

Come out and support Awareness Speedways Slot Car Club mission. And have a fun day of racing. We had Alex and his brother here on Sunday the 22nd to run some laps on the track. Alex was diagnosed with autism and is in the middle of the spectrum. We were able to get Alex to make some laps on low voltage then we increased the voltage and Wes his brother was able to get Alex to make 20 laps controlling his car and he only dumped the car one time. Now on to February 4 2012 which is the support race then on the 5th we have three more special needs parents coming over to help us tailor our program to there sons or daughters needs. Also please visit one of our tracks sponsors. https://jveach.scentsy.us



Thanks 
Rodney & Cheriel.


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Track is ready to take on its first official race. We are going to open now at 7.30am


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update*

Shaping up to be a nice field of racers for Saturday. We also will be discussing our 5 race series for fall 2012 – 2013. These races will be run under our tracks rules. Come on out and have some input on rotating classes and dates to be run. Winged sprints and 1/32 modified and old time modified is the three confirmed classes. The fourth class to be discussed. We are working on having plaques for each point champion and 2nd and 3rd place. Any many more surprises.:wave:

Thanks for supporting our tracks mission.
Rodney


----------

